# Motor Fishing Vessels



## miamivice

Discussion thread for Motor Fishing Vessels. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## K urgess

We must have some Motor Fishing Vessel experts among our knowledgeable crew. 
Is there no-one can write an article of interest for the SN Directory?
You wouldn't want a complete non-expert like me to make it up, would you.[=P]


----------

